# Juipol Forderungen



## LoveThing (21 April 2006)

Huhu ihr da draussen. Ich habe ein relativ großes Problem und hoffe jemand kann mir Helfen.

Am 19.03 habe ich mir bei Rapidshare (eine Art Online Webspace) einen Monatsaccount für 9.90€ gekauft. Der Einzug der Firma Inet-cash.de von meinem Konto schlug aber fehl da es nicht mehr gedeckt war. Ich habe dann die 9.90€ vier Tage später (23.03) auf das Konto von inet-cash.de gezahlt um keine Probleme zu bekommen.

Am 22.03 bekam ich eine Mail in der inet-cash.de 22.07 € von mir forderte. Da ich die Email aber erst garnicht gelesen hatte (Hohe Junkmail Einstellungen in Outlook) wusste ich von der Forderung garnichts.

Dann bekam ich am 11.04 (an meinem GB :roll eine Mail von JuriPol Inkasso mit folgendem Inhalt:




Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

unsere Auftraggeberin RK-Medienverlags GmbH "Inet-Cash" hat uns mit dem alleinigen Einzug des Gesamtbetrages in Höhe von 47,49 EUR beauftragt.

Zahlungsfrist: 25.04.2006

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
JuriPol Inkasso GmbH



Im Anhang befand sich eine PDF Datei in der die Forderungen einzeln aufgeführt waren. Ich habe dann gleich zurückgeschrieben das ich die Hauptforderung sofort nachdem ich wusste das der Einzug fehlgeschlagen war gezahlt habe. Daraufhin kam einen Tag später diese Mail:


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX, 



nach Erhalt Ihrer E-Mail haben wir Rücksprache mit unserer Auftraggeberin gehalten und diese äußerte sich wie folgt: 



Nun der Kunde hat zwar die Hauptforderung gezahlt, aber die Rücklastschriftgebühr nicht. Dies muss ebenfalls bezahlt werden. 



Somit ist unsere Forderungsaufstellung korrekt und wir bitten Sie den oben genannten Betrag auf unser Konto zu überweisen. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen





Hmmm... toll hab ich erstmal gedacht... Und weil ich es nicht besser wusste hab ich JuriPol eine Email geschrieben und mich auf das Angebot ihrer ersten Mail bezogen (Ratenzahlung)

Und am 18.04 kam dann ein Brief per Post (an alle Personen in meinem Haushalt da keine Anrede vorhanden ist) mit einem Tilgungsplan (jeden Monat 10 €) die Gesammtforderung liegt inzwischen bei 73,17 € da die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung 25 € kostet.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mich über'n Tisch ziehen zulassen. Ich habe die Hauptforderung sofort nachdem ich wusste das der Einzug nicht geklappt hat bezahlt. Von diesen komischen Rücküberweisungsgebühren (die Mahnung kam ja nur per Mail und ich hab sie auch erst ausm Junk-Mail Ordner gefischt nach dem die erste Mail von Juipol kam) hatte ich überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Wäre super wenn hier jemand weiß was ich machen kann und ob ich wirklich 73.17 € zahlen muss. Achja....die Leistung konnte ich übrigens nur 3 Tage in Anspruch nehmen!

LG und schönes WE

Lovething


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Juipol Forderungen*

Zum Einstieg mal "Inkassokosten - Wieviel muss gezahlt werden?" von KatzenHai lesen.

Hm, ich hab mir das Angebot mal angeschaut. Gibt es da keine AGBs? Werden die im Verlauf des Bestellvorgangs noch irgendwie eingebunden?

Ah ja, da gibt es doch AGBs: h**p://www.inet-c*sh.de/neu/agb_user_de.asp


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Juipol Forderungen*

Aus den AGB des Abrechnungsdienstleisters: 





> 4.2
> Ist es INET-C*SH aus Gründen, die im Bereich des USERS liegen, nicht möglich, die Zahlung einzuziehen oder wird die Zahlung vom USER zu Unrecht storniert, so gerät der USER in Zahlungsverzug, ohne dass es einer gesonderten Mahnung bedarf. In diesen Fällen wird je Rückbelastung ein Aufwendungsersatz (zur Zeit 7,67 € bei Bankeinzug, 40,00 € bei Kreditkarte, 15,00 € bei T-Pay Telekom-Rechnung) erhoben und der Zugang zum Internet-Angebot gesperrt.


----------



## LoveThing (21 April 2006)

*AW: Juipol Forderungen*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Ok dann müssten das ja nur 7.67 € sein. Die erste Mail (und einzige) von Inet-Cash beinhaltete folgende Forderungen

Rücklastschrift                                      9.90 EUR 
Rücklastschrift Gebühren Bank:                7.67 EUR 
Rücklastschriftbearbeitungsgebühren:        2.00 EUR 
Erste Mahnung:                                     2.50 EUR


Gesammtforderung                                22.07 EUR

Naja wie gesagt die 9.90 habe ich einen Tag nach der Mail überwiesen. Ohne das ich diese Email jedoch gelesen habe. Hmh aber um diese 12 € nochwas geht es ja auch garnicht. Mehr darum das aus 12.xx € nach drei Wochen über 70 werden...


----------

